# help imac g3



## reflectedfrost (Mar 31, 2007)

i have just recieved an imac g3 and haven't used a mac before...it turns on and gets to the screen with the happy mac but doesn't boot past now there is a possibility that the hard drive is blank since it has been recently repaired and never tested and might not have an os on it now i am not using the standard mac keyboard and i do realize macs are gay like that but i also have tried holding down the c key to attempt to boot from an os 9 cd i recieved for a powerbook g3...what can i do to get this thing running


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

reflectedfrost said:


> i have just recieved an imac g3 and haven't used a mac before...it turns on and gets to the screen with the happy mac but doesn't boot past now there is a possibility that the hard drive is blank since it has been recently repaired and never tested and might not have an os on it now i am not using the standard mac keyboard and i do realize macs are gay like that but i also have tried holding down the c key to attempt to boot from an os 9 cd i recieved for a powerbook g3...what can i do to get this thing running


AFAIK, you will only be able to install the OS if you have the disc/s that were issued with that particular Mac.

You might want to refer to the Apple website (linky) to determine which OS was originally on your G3.


----------



## reflectedfrost (Mar 31, 2007)

the original os that came on the machine was 9.1.2 which also happens to be the same os that came on the powerbook g3 now unless they have changed things and any os disc works on anything now that os x is out at compusa we use only one disc from a mac pro for all os x restores including imacs and macbook pros. i also have full version discs i bought at retail of 10.2 and they don't work either i insert teh disc and the imac spits it back out all the while holding c on startup




PC - intel core 2 duo 6300 running 2.2 ghz / gigabyte pro gamers board / 7600gs 512mb overclocked to 800 mhz / xp pro
mac - powerbook g3 500 mhz firewire edition, imac g3 500 mhz snow / 256 mb/ 40 gb


----------



## dadsgravy (Feb 20, 2007)

"i am not using the standard mac keyboard and i do realize macs are gay like that "

My mac has never done anything "gay" to it's keyboard or any other keyboard. If any thing it has been a "whore" because it does it with any thing I plug into it! Alllright!:up:


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

dadsgravy said:


> "i am not using the standard mac keyboard and i do realize macs are gay like that "
> 
> My mac has never done anything "gay" to it's keyboard or any other keyboard. If any thing it has been a "whore" because it does it with any thing I plug into it! Alllright!:up:


I don't even understand what the original quote means (but I find your reply to it humorous). The only differences between a standard Windows machine's keyboard and a Mac's standard keyboard are the mapping of the keys to the left and right of the space bar and the image sitting atop the key. And the solution to that little conundrum is easily found via Google. I'm not sure how such a minor thing qualifies as being "gay," but I'll have to yield to the expertise of the original poster on that matter.

If Macs are "gay like that" and you are now experimenting with a Mac for the first time, what does that make you? Bi-curious? In any case, such comments aren't likely to engender a feeling of helpfulness in most people. Best of luck to you.

:shrug:


----------



## reflectedfrost (Mar 31, 2007)

it funny that you are ignorant enough to strictly assume that it happens to be a windows keyboard to which i reply with the following statement..its happens to be a playstation 2 keyboard that happens to have a full alphabet on it but if the signals it sends are any different than a normal keyboard then that in itself could be a problem and macs are quite gay with the proprietary hardware configurations and software configuration they allow..no where near as simple as a normal windows machine...and the mac i am trying to get up and running if you must know if primarily for my mother who decided learning something new is out of the question...macs are disgustingly bland....and if your retort has anything to do with the recent gui-like copy aka windows vista incorporates most of apple interface...computing isn't about originality its about making money or does 5 percent of the worlds users try to cover than up with a pretty interface


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

reflectedfrost said:


> it funny that you are ignorant enough to strictly assume that it happens to be a windows keyboard to which i reply with the following statement..its happens to be a playstation 2 keyboard that happens to have a full alphabet on it but if the signals it sends are any different than a normal keyboard then that in itself could be a problem and macs are quite gay with the proprietary hardware configurations and software configuration they allow..no where near as simple as a normal windows machine...and the mac i am trying to get up and running if you must know if primarily for my mother who decided learning something new is out of the question...macs are disgustingly bland....and if your retort has anything to do with the recent gui-like copy aka windows vista incorporates most of apple interface...computing isn't about originality its about making money or does 5 percent of the worlds users try to cover than up with a pretty interface


You have a strange attitude for someone looking for help, don't you? Alienating many of those who might have a solution isn't really an optimal strategy to follow.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

So, reflectedfrost ... did you know that the current range of Macs are actually Premium PC's?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

ilovedonna said:


> So, reflectedfrost ... did you know that the current range of Macs are actually Premium PC's?


Yeah. Premium _*gay*_ PCs.

Damn it. I promised myself I wasn't going to make further contributions to this thread. See what you've gone and done, ilovedonna?


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Lol, well at least it's off your mind now .... I guess the OP won't have any more queries then ...


----------

